# Roday was all about finances........



## BrokenHearted15 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry I didn't proof read. that is *Today LOL A typo....grrrrrrrr.

I went through some financial stuff today. I figured out how we can shrink a couple of payments on things we HAVE NO choice but to continue to pay on time. I moced a couple of MY own bills that will be mine and not his to auto withdraw out of my seperate bank account. I also set up my SSI to be deposited into my seperate account. (I created a seperate checking account the lest time I said I was leaving, I had bags packed and he asked me to stay.) This time is mutual, and I need to get moving on things. I can't take this anymore. 


I am calling legal aid, they are swamped, and I am trying to get through to an intake specialist. 
I figure that is a good place to start filing, ad then seeing what resources I can get (phone numbers and stuff.) to find a place. 

Last night I told hm tat I didn't like living here, cooking and cleaning, and him in an almost jolly state. I told him I don't want to live in the house and he told me to get my own place......I was thinking WOW, he was just happy standing still, NOT me!!!1 I thought he had a plan, but as soon as I realized he didn't, I was like okay, I'll find a place.

I am not emotional today, in work mode. figuring things out.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Good for you....stay strong!


----------



## BrokenHearted15 (Feb 6, 2012)

Trying, It is hard to do when you just need a place of your own and you are swimming in debt and you are tied to a house that wont ever sell......drowning in troubles.


----------

